# Myron's Rub



## golfpro2301 (Jun 15, 2014)

So I have been practicing a lot recently for two upcoming KCBS comps in a few months. I have my brisket and rib rubs down pretty good. Still tinkering with them a little. Pork is good but chicken is not so good. Been trying a lot of commercial rubs with some good results but havent had that wow factor yet. Anyone try Myron's rubs? I was thinking about ordering a couple of bottles to see how good they are. Any input on his sauces would be helpful to. I might be going to his cooking school late fall


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't compete, but I think is rather compete with a homemade rub than a prepack.


----------



## barnold (Jun 15, 2014)

I watch BBQ Pitmasters a lot.  Many of the competitors use commercial rubs as their base, then add to them as they see fit.  I've been using Bad Byron's Butt Rub for pork ribs and butts and we find it quite nice.  It's got a bit of heat that is a little more than my wife likes, but it sweetens up with cooking.  While cooking, I use apple juice, turbinado sugar, butter, yellow mustard in varying amounts to modify the flavor a little.


----------

